
Ask HN: Is there a need for a non-profit search engine? - dhruvkar
Couple of points to consider<p>- profit-seeking doesn&#x27;t necessarily mean biased, although it could.<p>- non-profit doesn&#x27;t necessarily mean non-tracking, although it could.<p>- how would a non-tracking search engine provide results as relevant as a tracking search engine<p>* &#x27;tracking&#x27; is used liberally to mean the engine uses information about you other than the term searched for.
======
dClauzel
Already exists : Yacy [http://yacy.net/](http://yacy.net/)

~~~
dhruvkar
Did not know, thanks!

